# ""  6  - ?
* :*
  ,    ,  2006      .
  2011      ,         
 2012            , ,  ,      .
  2012              :Smilie: .      :Smilie: .        ,     , ,        ,   01.03.2015  ( ,   )
      8 .

* :* *  ,         2016         6  (   )   ,      ,       ""  (, , , )           * 

*:*
1) 28.12.2013     -1, -2, -3, -4  -5    .              ,              ,    .          

2)         07.01.2014    λ       .       ,                       .  ,   -      ,            (,       , :             :       .  ,   ,         ? ,     :                   ,           ,        . : . 256                  .      ,           ( , , ,    ,     )  ,    . ,              -   .   . 256             ,      .,                    ,          .      .   (       )   ,    .

3)           ,         .    7Z/365   2014   2325  2013 ,  Z          2014 ,        (  =43%)  0,43*(7/365+2325)=3,01Z/365+1000  (   ).
..    15,05Z/365+5000
2013                .19 Ϲ375:                 2         ,    ,             

4)            (01.03.2015), ..  -1  -5,     14/14, .. 14  , 14   , 14  , 14     .. ( : 1, 2   :     ,       ).     -1 - -5   ,          /365 (    ,   Z  Y,   2015 ) 
 : -         =31+28=59;    2015 =365-59=306; -  =153; -  =153.
 153        153*/365,            /365,            ,      (..    365-59-153=153,     153*/365     /365).
          153/365*0,43*5=328,95/365 (  )
       : 5*11*11*15/30=12115/6 (  -    30),  11         14- , 11  - 14- , 15    2015 

5)               ,  :   ,   .           /365 (       ,          )       

6)   2016        :Smilie: 
     2  (2014  2015)    6  (    ),         . 
  , .. 140X/365
      140/365,   ,   ,  700/365

7)   (    "",       ):
 :            : 15,05Z/365+5000;      : 328,95/365
  (  ): 
700/365 + 12115/6 - 15,05Z/365  5000 - 328,95/365 ≈ (371  15Z)/365 + 12115/6  5000,  ,   2014            10%,  2015    10%, .. =1,1Z        : 393,1Z/365+12115/6  5000,  ,  15=1,114=1,2113=6300, Z=1,1*568000=625000
393,1Z/365+12115/6  5000=393,1*625000/365+121*6300/6-5000=673116+127050-5000=795166 
* ,                800.000 .          (6%),   ,    15%-        .         6%,              .    6%   ""    " "*
*         ?  ?                            ?*
..   ,  ,  , ,   :         :Smilie:     ,     ""

----------

> ,  ,  , ,   :            ,     ""

----------


## megatronsam

1.       ,        
2. 2    ,          :Redface: 
3.        ,  
  ,    -   :write:

----------

> 1.       ,


 ,    



> 





> 2. 2    ,


           ,          ( )



> 3.        ,  
>   ,    -


  ?   ,      ,    (   ,      " "  ) -

----------

:
1.    ,      5    ().  :     ,     ,      .    .97, 101 (   -   .16 ).    :        ,   1/2     ""   ?  ,  ,      .97  101,      .
  .11(1) 375          (  "",       35,36,37 , ..   ): 



> (  ,   ),  ,        ,


  ,      /,    .

2.            :   ,               .         ( 10.00  18.00)        ? .    .    -  ,        . ,    -        (    -  , ,     -      -   ).    ? !  3-4-5  - ,          -      .    -    3-4-5  ...
  .      ,    GSM -   64 -,            ""   2-3-4 ...      ..      . 

3. ,         ,          ,            (    -      ),               .  -      - 3   ..      .   .310    .. "  " :



> ,                ,        .    ,   ,     .            .


:        (  ) - 5.000    ,     -,     (    )   :    - 500,    - 800.    ,    -   -  /365 -     .       - (   ""  -    1  -         ),  - - 
      -       20 "" -   ""         ....
      ,   ,         . 
     - *   , ,        ,          *

----------

> ,    -


   (    )   : "?", "      ?", "  /   ,   ?"
,      "" ""  ,       (  ) -    *    ,      * ,       ...
 :Smilie:

----------


## waw

> , ,        ,


      ,  ,    :
       ,   -  ,     .

         - ,           .
   ,    ,     ,    -    ,           .        .
          ,     (  )  .

*PS*.  ,        ,            .




> ,


   ,     (,     ).
 ,       ,        ,     ,    .  :Smilie:

----------


## Kassir

,      ,   "".    ,  . 
     "",      ,       .

----------

> ,  ,    :
>        ,   -  ,     .


   .




> - ,


 



> .


???



> .


  -    :Smilie:   ,    (95%,          ),     :Smilie: 



> ,     (  )  .


,     ,   ,    ,   ""     .



> *PS*.  ,        ,            .


  : -    ( ,  YLAK) ,  ""  :Smilie: ,       :Smilie: 



> ,     (,     ).
>  ,       ,        ,     ,    .


         ,  ""        375   ,    .
   .  **         .   " "          ,       ,           .   :  - (     )      200 ,    11001  200 ,      200 ,       ?      .. ""    ? ,  ,      ( )    ,       200+800/, 11001  2000,    1400,   -    " "      :Smilie:  
    - *     ,      ""*

----------

> .    ,  .


,   :Big Grin: 



> "",      ,       .


  ,    ?  ,    :Smilie:    .      **   ,    "  ".   ,  ,   ,     ,    .

----------


## Kassir

> ,    ?  ,      .


.   .  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:        ,    .  .

----------


## .

> -      ,


   .   ,        ,         .  ,  ,       .       .   ,    . 
    ,    -.       .    ? 
     ,        6 . 
    )))

----------

> ,        ,         .  ,  ,       .


   ? :Wow:    ,  ,    (  ,  ,  ,  )       ,    ,   ,       .     "",    ,       , ..    , , 



> .


        ,    ,   :         -    .        , ,   ..            ()...
        :      ? :    (  "")? - !           (7  ).        ""     ,       ,    ?   ...



> ,        6 .


   ?            ,  ""  14 ...      :  - , 14 -   ...



> )))


   ,        ,

----------


## .

> ,  ,  ,


           ? 




> ?


    .  ,    .     ,        .




> 


  :Smilie:  

      .      -    .    ,   .     .
      ,      .

----------

> ?


  ,  ,   .      -   -   ,  ,      ,  (     ,     ).




> .  ,    .     ,        .


      -    ,      ,          (     )




> .      -    .    ,   .     .
>       ,      .


  :Smilie:     (    )  :Smilie:   -     :Smilie: 
   .         ,         "",          ?    ,     ,           ,     ,    .  ..
     100-         :          "",     -       ...

----------


## waw

> 100-         :          "",     -       ...


    -     " ",     " -".  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,  ,   .


     ?  :Smilie:  




> ,  ,      ,


      ,  -.       .   -            .




> -    ,


 -,       ))   ,  2-3       ,    ?




> ...


  ,   6       - ?  :Wink:

----------

> -     " ",     " -".


,          ,   IP- (      ).    IP- ,      (    ),     ,      ....   65 ,      :Smilie: 
   ,     Beeline-WiFi          200 , ,    ,  2-3-4-5  ....

----------

> ,  -.       .


    ?   -       ,    ?
,  -      -  ,     ""    .    +  :Smilie: 
        UGL -        ?




> -,       ))   ,  2-3       ,    ?


  :  -         ,   2-3   ...



> ,   6       - ?


     ,    ,      ,   
*.*,        :Smilie:         ,    ,   ,  "   " :Big Grin: 
    -    .

----------

> -     " ",     " -".


    :  ,   ?  ,     ,    ?    .   :    1 - 250,     , , , ( 246 ),             ,   ,    ,          ,   ....? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

,           ,      "   ",    ,    :Smilie:     , ,  90%    ""   "" , , 90% (   100%)       ,    ,  "    " :Smilie:  -   (, )     .

----------

> ,           ,      "   ",    ,       , ,  90%    ""   "" , , 90% (   100%)       ,    ,  "    " -   (, )     .


,          :Smilie:       ,             ,  . - ,  -    -.   ,     ,       :Smilie:

----------

> (, )     .


  .   - .      .   .

----------

> "   ",    ,


  159.2  159.5              :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


  ,  :Smilie: 
       "  ", "  "  ..,     (,   "   " :Smilie: ),       / .



> ,             ,  . - ,  -    -.   ,     ,


       (    )  :Big Grin: : -     :Smilie: .             ,  ,              ,    ""      ... -     : "      ,  " :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
    -?       (,   ..),  ,     ""     ,    ,   .    .     "",  ,      .   -   ,        ,    , :  , ,   (   ,    ..)  ,        .   ...        .  ... 
   -  :Smilie:

----------

> .   - .      .   .


 :Big Grin: 
 ,  ,      ,   ()-->()-->(),   - ,  ,  -    , "" - 100%-  . : ""  ( )   ,    ,  ,  - ...     ,  ,    ,    ,   -     ""       90%  .      ,            :Big Grin:

----------

> 159.2  159.5


     ,           ,       ,        ,   ,   : "  ,         ,   " :Smilie: 
 ,    -,  , - ,   ,       ,       ?      ? :Big Grin:  ( ,         ,            :Smilie: )      ,            5-6 ,   ? 
  , , ,       :Big Grin:   ,       ? :Wink:

----------

**,     ?     .  ..   ?          ?       100%..        ..     6       ..        .             ,      ..

----------

> **,     ?


  :Smilie:   :      ,       "" :Smilie: 
 :Redface: 



> .  ..
>    ?          ?       100%..        ..     6       ..        .             ,      ..


  :Smilie: 
     (,   )         .   ""    .   (    )   ...    (  :            - , ,        ,       ),..           .....   (2011) 5000      ... ,    200,  25  (1:3,      )......
   :     800 ,  4 ,    ,   ,  - :Smilie:  (  1:3  1:4)   ,     :Smilie: 
+    ""  :Smilie: 
 ,     5     35  ()    ,  ,  40    ,   5*35=175   . ,             - 10     10   ,         4 , ..      ""  40  + 40  -      . ,           3 ,        - (40+40)*3=240

----------

> :      ,       "


    ?

----------

, 
[QUOTE= ;54085645]
          ""? :Wink: 
-    :Smilie:

----------

**,     ..      -     ""  ?

----------

> ?


**,              :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
   ,  .  :         () :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:      ,   ,       :Smilie: 
  ,  ""  -       ?

----------

> **,     ..      -     ""  ?


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
  -        ""    :Smilie:  
     ,       "",       :Smilie: 
 ,    ,     ,    ,    ...

----------

**,    ?        ..     ..     ..

----------

:Smilie: 



> **,    ?





> :   ,         2016         6  (   )   ,     ,       ""  (, , , )


...  ...



> ?  ?                            ?
> ..   ,  ,  , ,   :            ,     ""





> ..     ..     ..


  :           ,   .       (      - ) -  ...
     ,   -     (        ,      ).
            ,               ,     .    :
   ""       :Smilie: 
   ,  : ** ,      800,   2,3

----------

> ,  :          ,      800,   2,3


, ,         ...  ,    ,         .

----------

> , ,         ...  ,    ,         .


    : 



> -


  ,    )))        -       :Smilie:

----------

,  ,          ,       .    .
  ,      , .

----------

,    ...         .
  ,         ,           .
, .
 -  ,    ,  ,         . ,   ,     6  ,     2- (3,4) .

----------


## waw

> ,   IP- (      ).    IP- ,


 ,      .  :Smilie: 
   ( )      ,    IP      -        , , .
 , ,    ,  - ,  , ,    (   ),     .

----------

> ,    ...         .
>   ,         ,           .
> , .


  -  ,   :Smilie:  



> -  ,    ,  ,         . ,   ,     6  ,     2- (3,4) .


  ?    ,    !     .  ""        - ,                ...      :   1  06 ,    ,    ,  800  ...    (   /8 ) - .200, ..  2          2-3 +  ..
   ,      5  -      :Smilie:

----------

> ,      . 
>    ( )      ,    IP      -        , , .
>  , ,    ,  - ,  , ,    (   ),     .


 2016    ""   ,      :Smilie: 
, ,       :Smilie: 
 ,   ,  .

----------

> ,  ,          ,       .    .
>   ,      , .


    ,   :Smilie:   -        2 ,   18- :Big Grin: 
,       ,     :Smilie:

----------

> -  ,


   .     ,        ,  ,   .



> , ,


    ,     .  .       .  .

----------


## .

**,   -    ?    ,     .    ?

----------


## waw

> 2016    ""   ,


1)      -    -  2002 ,   .
2)     ,       "".




> ?


   ,          ,      ,    .
       ,             -   .  -    2016 ,   "" .  :Smilie: 
,  ,  . , ,  ,   , ?

----------

> .     ,        ,  ,   .


  :Smilie: 



> ,     .  .       .  .


    :     (),       200  ""     10.000-15.000 .




> ,   -    ?    ,     .    ?


   ? ,     ,      ,      :Smilie: 
  ,     ,   ,        -          :Smilie: 




> ,          ,      ,


  :Smilie:  ,           :Smilie: 




> .


   -  :Big Grin:          ,           "" :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:     ,         " "  "" ,  ,  .




> ,             -   .  -    2016 ,   "" .


  -   -      ,         -  ,           :Smilie:        2016   -   -,      -    :Smilie:    ,    ,           /  "" ,   ,   "".     "0",    ,        ,  ,    :Smilie: 
    "" ?  ,  ,     ,     .      2013-,   2015    . 



> ,  ,  . , ,  ,   , ?


.  . :yes:

----------


## waw

> "" ?  ,  ,     ,     .


     - ,   ,   255-  .  :Smilie: 
"   " -    .

----------

> - ,   ,   255-  . 
> "   " -    .


   ,  ,    -   :Smilie: 
    ,    ,    :Smilie:   +       :    ,     :Smilie: 
    ,    ( ),   ,          -      ,      :Smilie: ,              ,     :Smilie: 
           (    )   (  ,     .. - ..  ),     ""   ...
   ,     "",       ()  :Smilie: 
_[censored]_

----------

,   .

----------

> ,   .


     ,     ,  , ,      ,          ,    6-7 ,       ([B] [B]   3   [B][B])    ,    ,     -  , ,     ,    .
  ,  ,       ,       ,     ,   :Smilie:

----------


## degna

> ,  ,


      ? :Wow:

----------

> ?


 ? 90%     ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ?

----------


## tvinks

,     -   4 ,       (   -)     .   ,         ,    ?

----------


## waw

> ,     -   4 ,       (   -)     .   ,         ,    ?


   ,  " ",          ,  ,         .

----------

> ,  " ",          ,  ,         .


,           -   (  )           (- -      ""     ,   - ,   .2 .19 375)
       "" - -   ,          ...    -  ,           -   ,     ,  ,   ,            ,             -  ,     ...

----------


## waw

> ,           -   (  )


 .

 ,    ,    ,        (    )?




> "" - -   ,


     ,   "-",      ,       .
 ,   , ""     ,    ,             .

----------

> ,    ,    ,        (    )?


  375,   .20,     ,          6 ,        =0,  0/730,   0/731   0 :Smilie:      ,      




> ,   "-",      ,       .
>  ,   , ""     ,    ,             .


      -    "" .
  ?  ** .    -   ?     ,   ,    .          ,   , ,  .    **,     ...     (            ,       - ),   ""       :Smilie:     -...

----------


## .

> -   ?


   ))     .   .
            ,      .  ,   .    ,         ,    ?      .  ,   , ,   ,   ,   .   .  ,

----------

> ))     .   .
>             ,      .  ,   .    ,         ,    ?      .  ,   , ,   ,   ,   .   .  ,


,   -   ...
    ,      ,    ,         .    ,        ...

----------

> ))     .   .


 ,    , **      ( ).



> ,      .


   ,   ?       :Smilie: 



> ,   .    ,         ,    ?      .  ,   , ,   ,   ,   .   .  ,


   ,       ,     -  .          "" .

----------


## .

> ,    ,


    .      . , ,      ,  .  -        .      ,    ,       .




> ,   ?


 




> ,       ,


        .    ,       ,   
     ,       .        (        ,     ),    .

----------

> ,   -   ...
>     ,      ,    ,         .    ,        ...


  :Smilie:  **      ,      :Smilie: 
      - 10-20-50  -    ,    ,        .
  46    -     :     ,   8000 :Smilie:                 " " :Big Grin:   :Smilie:  
   :        ,   ,     ,               ( ),      ,      :Smilie:

----------

> .      . , ,      ,  .  -        .      ,    ,       .
> 
> 
> 
>         .    ,       ,   
>      ,       .        (        ,     ),    .


.,        ?     ? :Big Grin:  **,   **...
    ?    ? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
      "" -  ,     ,   ,   ..        :Smilie: 
     : **      -        .     - ,  ,       .

----------


## .

> .,        ?


  ?      . 




> "" -  ,


      .       . .. ,    .




> :       -        .


     -             .      .  ,      ,      .      .      .  .     
 ,       ,     . ..  ,  , -   .        . ,            :Frown:

----------

> ,       ,     . ..  ,  , -   .        . ,


  ,   ,  ""   ?  ,   ""                 , ,  100   ? -            ""    :Smilie:     - - ,  -    :Big Grin:

----------


## waw

> ,    ,    ,        (    )?





> 


Ok,   ,          (    ),       .

,   ,            ,     ( )        .
   -      /?
   ,       , -           ?
   ,          ?

----------


## .

> ,   ,  ""   ?


      ?    ,    ?        . 




> , ,  100   ?


       (       ?  :Smilie: )    .    . 




> -            ""


    -      ,        .      ,   .     .        .       .            .       . .     ?  :Wink:

----------

> ,   .     .        .       .            .       . .     ?


  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:    .    ,      "  " :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> 


     (   ,    ), . 




> .    ,      "


 .  ,      ,      ,      .    .

----------

> Ok,   ,          (    ),       .
> 
> ,   ,            ,     ( )        .
>    -      /?
>    ,       , -           ?
>    ,          ?


   ,          .    :
 13 255-,   .19 375: 


> 2.  ,                        ,    ,              (,  ),        -      (,  )          ,      14   ,    (,  )  ,    .
> ( 2  .    08.12.2010 N 343-)
> *2.1.            ,            ( ),    ,    ,                  (,  )    .
> ( 2.1     08.12.2010 N 343-)
> *2.2.            ,           ,      ( ),    ,              2        (,  )        (,  )  ,    ,      2.1          (,  )    .


 .
     :         ...

----------

> (   ,    ), .


,        ""?      ,    :             ? ...    ?      ,    ,    :Smilie:

----------


## waw

> .
>      :         ...


       #58.

 "  "    ?
    ,   ,    ( )       ,  ?

----------

> #58.
> 
>  "  "    ?
>     ,   ,    ( )       ,  ?


,     -       ,      "",   ""  ,   ""    :Smilie: 
      ,       ,      :  255-  375       :
.6 375: 


> 6.        ,   2  ,     ,     ,     , *      (,  )    ( ),    ,    11   ( -  )*.


.11.1 375: 


> 11(1).      * ,    6  11  ,  * ,       ,    ,           ,        ,  ,     ,      ,        .


     ,    
.15(3) 375: 


> 15(3).  ,    11(1)  ,      ,              ,        ,   24 ,  730.


.19 375      ,   .2: 


> ,   2         ( ),             (,  )    ,         .


     ,  ,   ,  ...
*:      *

----------


## waw

> :


     .

   :



> ,    ( )       ,  ?





> .19 375      ,   .2


 .
   .19   ,    ?




> :


,   - .
      ,     ,  "   ".

----------

.. 
 --.
  " ",   ,  .   2    (   ),         . 
  ,   - .  -.       -    .
       -    8 .

----------

,  ,      (!!!,    ,    !!!,   ,    )        !!!).    ,  , "",         -  ?!      -  -     ,   ?    ?     " "?!!!

----------


## waw

> -


   - ""?
100%  ? 200%? ? ?   ?

 ,     ?
 ,       ?
    3 ,        100   ?
   3      .

----------

> ,  ,      (!!!,    ,    !!!,   ,    )        !!!).    ,  , "",         -  ?!      -  -     ,   ?    ?     " "?!!!


 

   ,    ,   ( ,    )  
,           ,       ? 
  ,    -   
  ?

----------

> ,    -   
>   ?


 - !

----------

